# Kennedy Versa Cart Score



## jasnooks (Apr 11, 2015)

I've been looking for a versa cart for a while. The main reasons I wanted one was because my roll around has been loaded and improperly moved so many times in the past 25 years, that the sheet metal bottom was bent and the wheels tipped in. I didn't like to roll it around anymore, for fear that the wheels would fold under. Also wanted it to put my smaller tool chest filled with endmills on to of the side box, rather than having it sitting on a separate bench at work. Plus the big open bottom of the side box is prefect for t-handles, tie down set, long drill sets, welding helmet, etc..
A guy at work had his roll around on this cart, but didn't really need it, so I offered him $100 for it, and he a accepted. 
Then I was having a hard time coming up with the cash.. 
He called me the other day, and needed to borrow some cash until next week, and said if I could do the loan, he would just give me the cart.. Score!
Even though he insisted that he didn't really care about the cart, I felt like I was cheating him, so I loaned him $80, and told him to just pay me back $50..
So basically I got the cart for $30.
We're both strapped for cash right now, but we're both happy with the deal, so win-win..
Anyways, here's the new rig all setup..


----------



## jasnooks (Apr 11, 2015)

I bought that roll around new in 1990, and the rest of the setup I've pieced together one at a time over the years, as you can tell by the many different shades of brown, lol. One of these days maybe I'll give them all their first cleaning, and see if I can get them to match a little better.. Or maybe not, lol


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 11, 2015)

I remember in the 1990s welding up a 2 x 2 angle iron frame and welding heavy duty wheels on it for my Kennedy roll-around.  The guy that bought it when I retired couldn't believe how heavy it was, empty.


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Apr 12, 2015)

Here are my Kennedy sets:
The one on the left got a caster hit by a forklift. I had to make a frame with casters.
The one on the right is the Versa-Cart. Too many years of rolling around with heavy loads wiped out the wheels & casters. I was able to salvage some 5" , iron hub casters from the scrap bin and replace them.

All of the components date back to the 80s. Except the Cantelever box. It may be from the 50s.

All of the top boxes have risers that I made from 1/4" angle stock.

Like me, they're both enjoying retirement.


----------



## calstar (Apr 12, 2015)

What a great setup, really nice cart. It makes it even nicer that it was a win-win for both of you.

Brian


----------

